#  > Classificados >  > Empregos >  >  Vaga Analista de Redes Pleno

## marcoslima87

Vaga para Analista de Redes Pleno

Necessario exp em BGP CISCO , OSPF, DNS Bind9

Vaga para industria multi nacional em SÃO JOSÉ DOS CAMPOS - SP

A Empresa disponibiliza transporte fretado diariamente á cidades do vale do paraiba e Litoral norte, Rodoviaria do Tiete, Campinas, Mogi das Cruzes

Salário compativel com o mercado, convenio medio e odontologico, Horas Extras, alimentação no local e outros beneficios


Interessados dentro do perfil favor encaminhar Curriculo para [email protected]

----------

